# What's the most you've paid for a Kindle book?



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Was reading the post below from Sharyn - in the Book Corner board - and this got me curious. What's the most you've paid for a book in the Kindle Store?

I was shocked to see how much the highest price Kindle book ever







is going for. But good news for you impulse shoppers - if you act fast, you can save over $1,000 on the purchase price!

Unbelievable!



sharyn said:


> I bought the latest J. D. Robb book the day it came out (the 4th), for $20.76 -- unheard of for a Kindle book, but I paid it anyway because I love the series. The *very next day* the price was $14 and change. I emailed Amazon asking for the difference to be credited to my card and they emailed back, saying they couldn't do that but I could return the book and buy it again at the new lower price.
> 
> So I returned the $20.76 book (well, deleted it from my Kindle and YML)...but in the meantime my mother had already bought the book in print edition so I'm reading hers instead.
> 
> Sharyn


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

The most I've paid is $9.99 so I guess that's my price point. I'm sort of disappointed in the price of the new J.D. Robb book. I was looking forward to reading it this weekend but will wait until the price goes down. Oh well at least the new Stephen King book coming out the eleventh is $9.99.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

$9.99


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the first books that I purchased was $14.00 but now I don't spend more than $9.99


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I was shocked to see how much the highest price Kindle book ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wow...and it's only 602 pages worth of reading.

I've paid $9.99.*


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

9.99


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

$9.99 here too but I usually go for the ones that have dropped lower than that.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I paid $24.95 for a book on acupressure. It was a classic that has been out of print and unavailable for years and I have always coveted a copy. I've seen a few rare copies in the past that have been on sale for three times what I paid so I have no complaints. I am overjoyed just to have it.

Wisteria Clematis


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

$6.79 is the most I've ever paid. My limit is set at $9.99. I refuse to pay more than that for an ebook. The publishers just need to realize that since we're not paying for things like paper, ink, artwork, shipping, storage, manpower and all the things that make books expensive, they can't charge as much as a regular book, or more in some cases. The technology is still fairly new, but they need to get with the program so they don't alienate all their customers. JMHO.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Since I gave them back the J. D. Robb book, the highest I've paid is $9.99.

I don't mind at all paying $9.99 for a brand new "hardcover" release in Kindle format -- saves me over paying the $24.95 or whatever for the print version -- but I don't see why they should be any more expensive than that.

Sharyn


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

A $25.00 hardcover bears about $6.00 per copy in printing and overhead costs to the publisher.
http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=467279

A just-released hardcover selling for $10.00 is a substantial discount and already reflects the (rather small) savings of a physical press run.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

$9.99 is the most I've paid, as far as I remember.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I paid $16.01 for *Society's Child*, Janis Ian's autobiography. I enjoyed it very much so it was worth it to me. I've also noticed that the price hasn't changed since I bought it back in July.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

9.99 is the most I paid and perfer not to go over. It was hard enough for me to hit the 'buy book' button when I was debating whether or not I want to purchase a book that much. My brother ended grabbing my hand and pushed the button for me....just to get me to shut up as I weighed my options. (my bro's a gamer, not a reader)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

$7.99.  I haven't edged up to the $9.99 level, yet.  I would guess most of the books I buy are between $4.49 and $6.39.  I do love to search for those bargain books and I figure the most I can waste is 99 cents if I don't like it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie, there is a book you can throw out to all those "text book" seekers. Maybe when they see the price, they will shut up about how they want all text books kindlized.  LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Leslie, there is a book you can throw out to all those "text book" seekers. Maybe when they see the price, they will shut up about how they want all text books kindlized. LOL


Very good idea! Thanks, Lucky!

L


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

The most I have paid is $7.99. I have made this my price point.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

$9.99 so far.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

$9.99 but the majority less or free.


----------



## s10mike (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello
Architectural Building Codes: A Graphic Reference $62.96
Illustrated 2006 Building Codes Handbook $81.37
Architect's Handbook of Formulas, Tables, and Mathematical Calculations $43.52
and 13 others from $2.96 to $9.99
Mike


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I've purchased (from amazon) a total of 5 Kindle books thus far, and I've paid a total of $21.22 for all 5 of them (which averages $4.24 per book).

The least expensive was Leslie's _amazon Kindle FAQ_ book at $1.59; the most expensive was Dan Simmons' _Worlds Enough and Time_ for $9.56.

I strive to pay $5 or less per book, on average. I expect I'll pay as much as $9.99 occasionally, but that is absolutely my maximum price point. The only exception would be if it was a multiple book bundle, like, say, if they packaged a series (all 7 Chronicles of Narnia books, for example) into a single purchase and download.

For me personally, I really, really like the Kindle, with all the convenience of the paperless books and nearly instant downloads - but, if I can order either a new or used paper copy of the book from amazon, including shipping, for less than the Kindle version costs then I just can't justify buying the Kindle book at a higher price.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is an instance of when I cannot justify purchasing a Kindle book (no matter how badly I want it!) because the Kindle price is simply too high&#8230;

I very, very much want to purchase the Kindle version of Carl Sagan's _The Varieties of Scientific Experience_. However, this Kindle version is priced at $19.56. Whereas (at amazon) the brand new paperback book is $5.99, the brand new hardcover is $7.99, and either of those would ship free using amazon's 'FREE Super Saver Shipping' method (if combined with enough other items to qualify, which I always do).

So, in this case, the Kindle book costs more than 3 times the price of the new (not used!) paperback book, and nearly 2.5 times the price of the new hardcover book!!  This just doesn't make sense to me! 

Don't get me wrong, I love the Kindle and all its whiz bang conveniences, and there are some great deals to be had from time to time (the current price for Princess Bride, for example) which I'm grateful for, but, there is no way I would be willing to buy any Kindle book at such a huge mark up over the current DTB prices.

So, for me, in this particular case, I'll have order a new paper-based book, even though I'd much rather have it in Kindle. (Grumble, grumble, dang it&#8230;one of the reasons I paid all that money for my Kindle was to cut down on all these paper books cluttering up my house&#8230;grrr...) *sigh*

(Okay, okay, getting off of soapbox now! )

***************
Edited to add - P.S. Has anyone noticed the number of times this thread has been viewed (1,769 times at present)! Wow, there is obviously a lot of interest in this particular topic.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Xia,

I would write to [email protected] and point out the pricing on this particular book. I noticed that they are not linked together...ie, when you look at the print book info, it says "tell the publisher I would like to read this book on the Kindle" but if you search the Kindle store, there is it for $19.56. So this seems a little quirky to me. I think they might be interested in having this brought to their attention.

Leslie


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Xia,
> 
> I would write to [email protected] and point out the pricing on this particular book. I noticed that they are not linked together...ie, when you look at the print book info, it says "tell the publisher I would like to read this book on the Kindle" but if you search the Kindle store, there is it for $19.56. So this seems a little quirky to me. I think they might be interested in having this brought to their attention.
> 
> Leslie


Will do!! Thanks for the advice, Leslie.

-Xia


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

I've only bought 2 books thus far.  One was 9.99 (The Graveyard Book) the other 2.99 (Wizard's First Rule).  There's a new bio on Neil Gaiman (well I believe it's a bio) that I wanted to pick up, but it was around 17 when I last looked (and I can't exactly remember the title now :-/)

Andrew


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh man, Wizard's First Rule is only $2.99?  Grumble grumble grumble...off to buy another book while the price is low....  LOL

Wonder when he's going to bring the rest of them out.  I stopped that series mid-way through because I lost interest but ever since he announced he was bringing the first one out on Kindle only, I got the sample and thought I'd give them a try again eventually. I think it was a few bucks more then, though.

To answer the original question, $9.99 is the most I've paid and is the most I'm likely to pay and then only occasionally, other than perhaps for an omnibus/multi-book collection or a very special book like a non-fiction or similar hard-to-find book that I really want.  Even $9.99 will be paid only for authors I *really* want to read as soon as possible after a new book is released and can't wait for the paperback equivalent (and lower Kindle price) to be released. Like the new J.D. Robb book that *finally* just dropped to $9.99 this morning, 9 days after its release....


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Steph H said:


> [...] the new J.D. Robb book that *finally* just dropped to $9.99 this morning, 9 days after its release....


Steph-
How did you find out that the price had dropped? Do you just keep checking the amazon listing day after day, or is there another way? I ask because I've been wondering if there is any way to get an automated notification when a particular book has had a price drop.

Thx!
-Xia


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't tried this yet, but think I will install it today.... It is a Firefox extension that will keep track of prices on Amazon.

http://pricedrop.stuffstuff.org/


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but think I will install it today.... It is a Firefox extension that will keep track of prices on Amazon.
> 
> http://pricedrop.stuffstuff.org/


Hmm, that does look interesting. Thanks for telling me about it. Only thing is I'm really hesitant to install anything; I already have some annoying stuff going on with this computer, particularly related to virtual memory apparently, and I'm a techno-idiot, so if I installed something and it caused a problem I'd have no idea how to fix it. But if you do install it I would be very interested in hearing how it works out for you. It sure would be great to get some sort of automated system in place.

-X-


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I installed the Price Drop extension. This is just plain *rude*!










However, it did work on other Kindle books.... Go figure.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Xia said:


> Steph-
> How did you find out that the price had dropped? Do you just keep checking the amazon listing day after day, or is there another way? I ask because I've been wondering if there is any way to get an automated notification when a particular book has had a price drop.
> 
> Thx!
> -Xia


I don't know if there's an automated way or not, I've been checking it every day (multiple times randomly LOL). I'd already checked it earlier today, is how I know it had changed sometime within an hour of when I posted that it had dropped.  I love that series and had just re-read the whole thing on Kindle from the beginning from mid-Sept. to mid-Oct. so I've been waiting for that price drop so I could get it!

Edit: Ooops, just realized, I posted the bit about "it changed within an hour" in another thread, not this one. Too many threads... LOL


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

9.99 I refuse to go over that fixed amount.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sjc said:


> 9.99 I refuse to go over that fixed amount.


me too... it would take something VERY special to cause me to spend more than 9.99.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I paid a little of 30 dollars for book that had 6 stories, so it work out to a little of 5 dollars for each book.  I also bought a book that had 3 stories for 22 dollars, that work out to just under 8 dollars a book. The rest of the books I bought were 9.99 or less.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

> Nuclear Energy by Zeynel Alkan, Bertrand Barré, Rudolf Bock, and David Campbell (Kindle Edition - Mar 24, 2005) - Kindle Book
> Buy: $6,232.00
> Auto-delivered wirelessly to Kindle
> (14)
> Other Editions: Hardcover


     

Be sure to check that first chapter first, just to be sure you want it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I would be afraid to sample that book. What if I accidentally bought it? Yikes!

L


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I have paid $13 - $16 a couple of times.  I figure it is less than a hardcover.  I have purchased thousands of hardcovers only to replace them with paperbacks when they came out so....

Books are my vice, but my husband is so glad: to have a book free garage, room for clothes in multiple closets, room under the bed, no more random book piles, etc. that he hasn't complained once.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

> I would be afraid to sample that book. What if I accidentally bought it? Yikes!
> 
> L


Ditto. On the good side though it is around a $1000.00 cheaper than the hard back. I wonder if any have been sold?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Ditto. On the good side though it is around a $1000.00 cheaper than the hard back. I wonder if any have been sold?


The author bought one with his 50% discount to give to his mom...LOL

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I want to read more about it but I am afraid I'll accidentlly one click it.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

$31.19 but it was for work. My boss wants me to finish it before the end of Q1 2009. He said it had a major impact on his career.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Tarma said:


> What did you think of the book?


I've only just started it. So far he lays his concepts and examples out in an easy to understand way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Is your boss reimbursing you for buying it?  Sounds like a work requirement and all.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Is your boss reimbursing you for buying it? Sounds like a work requirement and all.


ha ha - I had purchased it when he had mentioned it in passing during one of our 1:1 meetings and said it had an impact on his career. When I told him later that I bought it, he asked if I could finish by the end of Q1.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> $31.19 but it was for work. My boss wants me to finish it before the end of Q1 2009. He said it had a major impact on his career.


I hope he paid for it!!


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I usually pay about $5 or so for the books that I read on Kindle.  I paid $14.85 for the Tommy Lasorda book.  I had purchased the hard copy for $1 plus shipping about a month before I bought my Kindle.  It had just sat there since.  I have decided that I don't like reading "real" books anymore.  I kept debating on whether to buy it and spend another $14.85 on it.  I solved the guilt by giving the hard copy to my brother as a gift and slurged on the Kindle copy.  I am really enjoying it via the Kindle and have gotten over the guilt.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Teach142 said:


> I solved the guilt by giving the hard copy to my brother as a gift and slurged on the Kindle copy. I am really enjoying it via the Kindle and have gotten over the guilt.


Hah! I did that with The Princess Bride except I paid full price for the DTB and $1.98 for the Kindle Edition. I solved my guilt by deciding to give the brand-new, unread dtb as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Hairballz (Nov 7, 2008)

$9.99 is my stopping point - I won't buy one if it's over that amount.  I'll find the hardcopy in a seconds store or something, but over $10, forget it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Hairballz... just in case I haven't said hello and welcome... hello and welcome! We have had so many join the boards in the last couple of weeks, I may have missed you!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Like most people here, $9.99 is the most I've paid for a Kindle book, the least (not including creative commons or otherwise free books) was $0.80.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm stopping at 9.99. I feel that 9.99 is still pushing it for an E-Book, but when I make the comparison to the hard cover it really still is a bargain. But over ten bucks. No way.


----------

